# Retook my pen pics



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well guys I went and did it I dug out my tripod and wow that is all I can say. Set the camera on macro and used and didn't use the flash couldn't tell which is which. I know I already posted these but here is the better results. :sold:  I'm really proud of my results have to thank Joe Lyddon and Harry Sin for pushing me to do this and a couple others from another forum that do a lot of pens.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Much BETTER!!

I think you've GOT it!

edit:
The 3rd one has the Flash being used.
Not too bad though... your angle was good.
/edit


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Much BETTER!!
> 
> I think you've GOT it!



After all the coaxing and coaching that's all you got to say.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Much BETTER!!"

Much better indeed, they are bloody beautiful Glenmore. Let us see many more.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> After all the coaxing and coaching that's all you got to say.



OK, you could'a gotten closer to fill the frame a little better...   

...no biggy...

Let me edit the pics before you update the website... OK?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Glenmore, the pics look great as well as the pens! Nice work.

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good job Glenmore.... I knew there were some beauties in there afterall


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, even me, with my well honed customer skills, encountered at least one customer each year who couldn't be pleased even if I repaired their video recorder for free. You and me plus many others appreciate the beauty of you're pens now that we can see them! I know you will get top dollar for them on top of which you can now make some money as a photographer!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Okay Harry I charge for each photo shoot. It is going to be expensive you buying me tickets for me and my family to come take pics of you. Remember steak and patoes dinners for 2 weeks. Can't wait to come over.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore nicely done. The pens are beauties.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys I was always proud of my pens. But the photo taking was really discouraging. Until Joe Lyddon and Harry sin told me to try a tripod on my pic taking. Well I was just to lazy. Joe don't have to crop them found what I have to do. Put the tripod high enough to take the pic directly over them that will be my next attempt well off to my shop have to make more pens. ALL SOLD OUT for the time being. The ones here are for my own collection but I'm sure to get more turned out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"The ones here are for my own collection"

Oh yes, every one and every thing has it's price!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Thanks guys I was always proud of my pens. But the photo taking was really discouraging. Until Joe Lyddon and Harry sin told me to try a tripod on my pic taking. Well I was just to lazy. Joe don't have to crop them found what I have to do. Put the tripod high enough to take the pic directly over them that will be my next attempt well off to my shop have to make more pens. ALL SOLD OUT for the time being. The ones here are for my own collection but I'm sure to get more turned out.


Very good, Glenmore!

Good to see your website updated to include your latest batch. :sold: 

Sold Out! Very good!

It's nice to see you learning and improving! :sold: 

I watched that podcast last night... it's a long one... but very helpful! 
I had no idea of how detailed the procedure was! Good job!!

Take care...


----------

